# No Cuttable Object With Current Setting



## Soren (Oct 3, 2005)

So, I finally broke down and bought a vinyl plotter. It is the Vinyl Express R Series II that SignWarehouse had on ebay. The software that came with it is LXi Expert. 
Anyway, I have been able to make some stickers, but right now I am pounding my head on the wall. 
I made a black and white graphic in Photoshop. Opened it in Illustrator CS3, and did the usual trace and expand. I have also deleted the white. So it's just a black and transparent image. In illustrator it shows that it is now vectorized. I have saved it as both an .ai and a .eps files. 
Here's the frustrating part, when I import it into the LXi software and try to send it to the plotter, it says "No Cuttable Object With Current Setting". It happens with both the .ai file and the .eps file. 
I have absolutley no idea what else do. I am thinking there is something else I need to do in Illustrator.
It's driving me nuts. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
_I have attached a zip file that has the .ai file in it._


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Only know how to use one vinyl cutter, so....

If you were using my vinyl cutter and described this scenario, I would ask you if you selected within the LXi software the area that you want cut? That's how the software knows where to cut. You didn't mention doing that, and with my cutter, that's what you must do.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Soren said:


> So, I finally broke down and bought a vinyl plotter. It is the Vinyl Express R Series II that SignWarehouse had on ebay. The software that came with it is LXi Expert.
> Anyway, I have been able to make some stickers, but right now I am pounding my head on the wall.
> I made a black and white graphic in Photoshop. Opened it in Illustrator CS3, and did the usual trace and expand. I have also deleted the white. So it's just a black and transparent image. In illustrator it shows that it is now vectorized. I have saved it as both an .ai and a .eps files.
> Here's the frustrating part, when I import it into the LXi software and try to send it to the plotter, it says "No Cuttable Object With Current Setting". It happens with both the .ai file and the .eps file.
> ...


 
Can you post the .jpeg file.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Soren said:


> So, I finally broke down and bought a vinyl plotter. It is the Vinyl Express R Series II that SignWarehouse had on ebay. The software that came with it is LXi Expert.
> Anyway, I have been able to make some stickers, but right now I am pounding my head on the wall.
> I made a black and white graphic in Photoshop. Opened it in Illustrator CS3, and did the usual trace and expand. I have also deleted the white. So it's just a black and transparent image. In illustrator it shows that it is now vectorized. I have saved it as both an .ai and a .eps files.
> Here's the frustrating part, when I import it into the LXi software and try to send it to the plotter, it says "No Cuttable Object With Current Setting". It happens with both the .ai file and the .eps file.
> ...



Hi,

try the converted files,

```
https://mega.nz/#!uJAn3CxY!jo_FywfzSNO0lT4dY96J3Z087lJxoLnDTmiCtJohVVw
```


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Opened fine with Corel X7 and sent to cutting master 3 and all vectors are there.


----------



## Soren (Oct 3, 2005)

mfatty500 said:


> Opened fine with Corel X7 and sent to cutting master 3 and all vectors are there.


Thanks. I think that the LXi software might be kind of glitchy. I have been able to get some other ones done. I did finally get that one to go after importing it in few times.


----------



## Soren (Oct 3, 2005)

tcrowder said:


> Can you post the .jpeg file.


I could, but, I never made a jpg out of it. I had converted a flattened psd file to a eps.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Soren said:


> I could, but, I never made a jpg out of it. I had converted a flattened psd file to a eps.


 
I opened the file with VE LXi Expert 10.0.2 and sent to cutter and didn't get any error messages.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Now I open the file in Flexi and the two sides of it are cut off. Kinda weird.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Willisofla said:


> Can someone tell me how to start my
> Own thread! I have a couple questions I need help with!


left hand panel 'T Shirt forums'
5th line down 'post your question to the forum'


----------

